# Another alsa thread

## snakeo2

Ok i have no sound, i tried the recompiling my kernel as indicated in the alsa how to, but that didnt work, so i went the other way and tried to install the alsa-drivers. here are some info about my box

 lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

05:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device

i have to soundcards, one onboard and one pci. i would like to use the PCI, instead of the onboard. if i need to deactivate the onboard, please advise so i can do so in the bios.

 emerge alsa-driver

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2 to /

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc3.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/alsa-driver-1.0.10-gfp-flags.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/alsa-driver-1.0.10-oops.patch

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/digest-alsa-driver-1.0.11_rc3

>>> md5 files    :Wink:  files/alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc1-include.patch

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  alsa-driver-1.0.10.tar.bz2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.15-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options:

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.10.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.10_rc1-include.patch ...                             [ ok ] * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.10-oops.patch ...                                    [ ok ] * Applying alsa-driver-1.0.10-gfp-flags.patch ...                               [ ok ] * Converting alsa-driver-1.0.10/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...      [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-oss --without-debug --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --with-build=/usr/src/linux --with-isapnp=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-cards=CMI8738/C3DX --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10

checking cross compile...

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... /usr/src/linux

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes

checking for kernel version... 2.6.15-gentoo-r5

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool:  Used compiler: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: 

checking for built-in ALSA... "no"

checking for existing ALSA module... "yes"

checking for Red Hat kernel... "auto"

checking for Red Hat kernel... "no"

checking for SUSE kernel... "auto"

checking for SUSE kernel... "no"

checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... "no"

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... "yes"

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/device.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... "yes"

checking for kernel module symbol versions... "yes"

checking for PCI support in kernel... "yes"

checking for I2C driver in kernel... yes

checking for firmware loader... module

checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... "no"

checking for processor type... x86_64

checking for ISA DMA API... "yes"

checking for 32bit compat support... "yes"

checking for SMP... "no"

checking for Video device support in kernel... "yes"

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... "no"

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP module support... "no"

checking for strlcpy... "yes"

checking for snprintf... "yes"

checking for vsnprintf... "yes"

checking for scnprintf... "yes"

checking for sscanf... "yes"

checking for vmalloc_to_page... "yes"

checking for old kmod... "no"

checking for PDE... "yes"

checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... "yes"

checking for pci_dev_present... "yes"

checking for msleep... "yes"

checking for msleep_interrupt... "yes"

checking for msecs_to_jiffies... "yes"

checking for tty->count is the atomic type... "no"

checking for video_get_drvdata... "yes"

checking for io_remap_pfn_range... "yes"

checking for kcalloc... "yes"

checking for kstrdup... "yes"

checking for kzalloc... "yes"

checking for create_workqueue with flags... "no"

checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... "yes"

checking for new pci_save_state... "yes"

checking for register_sound_special_device... "yes"

checking for driver version... 1.0.10

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... no

checking for RTC callback support in kernel... may be buggy, skipped

checking for HPET support... "yes"

checking for Procfs support... "yes"

checking for USB support... "yes"

checking for class_simple... "no"

checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... "no"

checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... "yes"

checking for nested class_device... "yes"

checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... "yes"

checking for PC-Speaker hook... "no"

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... "no"

checking for PCMCIA module support... "no"

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... "no"

checking for parallel port support... "yes"

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard CMI8738/C3DX

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2/work/alsa-driver-1.0.10/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r2 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://www.g$SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome cgi lm_sensor mysql berkdb ssl apm stroke apache2 hal dbus cairo acpi$

ALSA_CARDS="CMI8738/C3DX"

please note that i have also tried

ALSA_CARDS="CM8738"

ALSA_CARDS="CMI8738", To no avail

 emerge info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo bzip2 cairo cdr cgi cli crypt ctype cups curl dba dbus dri dvd eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam fastbuild ffmpeg foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gif glut gpm gstreamer gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap lm_sensor lzw lzw-tiff mad memlimit mng mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png posix python qt quicktime readline sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl ssl stroke tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xine xml xml2 xmms xpm xsl xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

if anyone can suggest a solution to this problem, i'll aprecciate it, thanks

----------

## kfiaciarka

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-C-Media#matrix

After reading this link I asume you need change 

ALSA_CARDS="CMI8738/C3DX" to cmipci

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CMI

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set
```

Take a look:)

You need just to set kernel module properly or set cmipci as ALSA_CARD

 :Idea: 

----------

## snakeo2

hey, thanks for the tip, that helped , i think, here is some info

Running modules-update...

Loading driver...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mpu401_uart (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_opl3_lib (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_cmipci (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/pci/snd-cmipci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)             [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                                  [ ok ] *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                    [ ok ] *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)             [ !! ] *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)             [ !! ] * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                       [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!           [ ok ]Setting default volumes...

Saving the mixer setup used for this in /etc/asound.state.

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

# rc-update add alsasound boot

 * alsasound added to runlevel boot

 * rc-update complete.

 gpasswd -a freeze audio

Adding user freeze to group audio

 # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

localhost freeze # killall udevd; udevstart

localhost freeze # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

did i miss something?? thanks

----------

## snakeo2

bump

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *snakeo2 wrote:*   

> bump

 

reboot and env-update && source /etc/profile

----------

## dsd

look in dmesg like the messages suggest

----------

## snakeo2

hey guys thanks for the tips

i have done 

env-update && source /etc/profile, rebooted and during the reboot i got an error message about sound card not being found. here is the output of dmesg

localhost freeze # dmesg

p failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.48.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_new

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_register

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_free

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_minmax

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_minmax

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_interrupt

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_ack

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_peek

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_mpu401_uart: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free

snd_mpu401_uart: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl_compat

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl_compat

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_new

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_opl3_lib: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_free

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_register

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_free

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_minmax

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_minmax

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_interrupt

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_mpu401_uart_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

snd_cmipci: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_cmipci: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_stop

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_close

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_open

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_start

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_resolution

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_timer_pause

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

all i can make out, is that there seem to be an unknown symbol. also, can someone tell me how to fix the error message about "device mapper error" i have been getting that since i installed gentoo, never really got around to fixing it. thanks in advance

----------

## snakeo2

bump

----------

